

Chicago Startups Visualized - bmaier
http://windywire.com/ecosystem/

======
pchristensen
I wanted a list like this to exist, and I figured I could either do it myself
or just procrastinate really hard and someone somewhere would do a better job
than me. Looks like I picked the right strategy!

~~~
bmaier
Yeah, I was kinda tired of having to rely on things like the may report and
freswater venture has been defunct for more than a year now so I thought I'd
start it back up.

Its not all that hard to keep updated. If chicago's startup community is ever
going to become good there needs to be a way to keep track of it all

